# Online, what site do you shop and recommend..



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

More and more of us are trying to find better ways top save money. one big advantage to shopping online is , no shipping cost or NO TAXES.. We like that, post here links to, where you shop. We can all benefit from this thread..

Here's mine.. 
These guys are the best. ! 

http://stonetooling.com/


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Rockbottomtileandstone.com 
Salesman worked with me on everything. I travel to much to stick with a local supplier. These guys drop ship at nearest terminal. Sent overnight samples several times. Beat em up a bit on price and they met the budget. Is use them again no problem.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

That sounds like top notch service


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

As a lot of us recommend and purchase from, Tile Tools because they're awesome. Better known as Midwest Trade Tools, they are also the manufacturer of our favorite RTC T3 Razor diamond blades (along with the standard Razor and the Stealth blades as well.)


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Alot , sounds like too many Angus.. I don't.. I think they are way over priced..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Well that's your opinion. Shop where ever you want. I and others do not share yours.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Why are you speaking for " others ".. 

Enjoy are they.. Todd and his helpers?. 

Others ?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Why are you worried about it?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I use granquartz, but they throw in a GA charge, per GA as I assume it's their law. I've also used contractors direct and hardrock tools, but I don't think hard rock is in existence anymore. Most of these are stone stuff. I sometimes check out local suppliers if I'm new in the area, but a lot of them are way overpriced. I walked into a Dal once and they had a dewalt for something like 1400. While I was laughing, the kid told me it was made for them and only Dal sells them. 

For most of my tools, I use amazon and they come from a variety of sources. I live in a rural area, so if I want something specific, I don't have a choice anyway.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ask for them to meet the lowest or give you 10% off .. Even online they will do that,or free shipping.. Duress your company do that Angus?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i have used http://www.erniestools.com for the last few things i have needed

some he was cheaper than others, some equal

i did get to talk to ernie on the phone for a little bit and felt kinda like i was supporting a local shop.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Bought my Sigma from this place, no complaints:

http://www.toolacademy.com/


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually, I just checked pricing on the saw I recently purchased. Midwest Trade Tools is cheaper and I get member points which I can redeem later. 

You need anything, just call them and talk to Rich. There's no catch. 

As I said, you can like whomever you want, that's all you. I thought this thread was supposed to help everyone out, not ***** about companies you don't buy from.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Then help ! .. 

You can advice on how to get discounts , and free shipping, or if YOU know Rich, do we get 20% off my first 200.00 dollar purchase. something like that.. Let's help attach other.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I always advise to develop a relationship with your vendors. That's the best way to get great service and pricing. That's what I did with MWTT and a couple years later, I'm still very happy with them.

Basically, does your vendor stock the supplies you need? If so, you are already ahead of the game. 

Second, call them to order. Sometimes ordering online is quick and convenient but it never hurts to spend a few more moments and call. I've already seen a lower price online, called and asked if they'd match and they said yes. 

Finally, a good chat every now and then helps you know what's current. Are there new tools coming out? Discounted materials are now available? Sure, being on a mailing list can give you some info but sometimes things aren't advertised or announced. 

I know I get better service from MWTT than I would others. I had a last minute job where I needed some supplies I could not get locally. I gave Rich a call at 8am and I had them on site 2 1/2 hours later. They are by Milwaukee, I'm in South Chicago. _That's_ service!

If you are happy with your vendor, that's a good thing. You asked for recommendations so I gave one. It's always nice to hear stories of contractors that are happy with vendors.


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

Calling is always a good idea. As a retailer, many times we are bound by MAP agreements and HAVE to advertise things at certain prices. And many times when we have a customer on the phone who is looking for a price break, we can offer it to them. It never hurts to ask.

The bottom line is, shop with who makes you happy and who has the product you need at the best prices. I have spoke with Steve at Tile Tools about shipping methods for tile saws. He's a great guy. 

Everyone has their own specialty and relationships. We have worked hard to get the best prices on StoneTech, Custom products, MK Diamond and Laticrete but we can't compete on things like Makita.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Makita sucks anyway.. Lol


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> Makita sucks anyway.. Lol


Boooooooo


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

StoneTooling said:


> The bottom line is, shop with who makes you happy and who has the product you need at the best prices.


I will also pay more for something than I could get from somewhere else--if I have a good relationship with the person. If I don't like the person and/or have had a bad experience with that person/company, I just get my stuff from elsewhere.

There's a tile shop close by (relatively speaking) that everyone tells me to go to. I went there a few times and they don't do any follow ups with me, when I ask for things. I doubt they miss me because I've not bought anything from them. I go to other places further away than they are, but the people I buy from in those places know me, are friendly, and treat me well.

I don't buy on price, just like my customers don't.

I've not used you guys yet because, well, I'm still beating to death a house with a hammer. But I do have your website bookmarked. A good hint for ya is to get the same sponges as granquartz--they have the best in the world.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

I've always had luck with Dynamite Tool Co. They've taken care of me when stuff was broken in shipping too.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Floormasta78 said:


> Yes, that one... What's the opinion on that


I have one and it's a beast. It's heavy but if you're not a wimp, it is a great variable speed grinder.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I've had tremendous success with their corded tools and nail gun, my plumb laser isn't anything to write home about...and their cordless tools suck.


So, I guess what you're saying is, one should read labels to see where they are made and just because there's a (formerly) good name brand on it, if it's in a market that caters to the DIY/handyman market, it's probably junk. :thumbsup: That's been my theory.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

JR Shepstone said:


> I've heard good things about Metabo but we were using them to cut stucco off a house and burned up about 3 or 4 of them.
> 
> Maybe we were overworking the tool but they didn't seem to impress me at all.


IMO, depends upon the model. I never thought I'd see a $100 metabo grinder, but they're out there. Makita has them also. When tools get into that lower price point, I don't expect there to be a lot of difference between an $80-$130 tools, no matter what name is on them.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

I've had every grinder except millwaukee,and obscure no name brands and have found Makita to be right up there at the top..


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I dunno. It used to be that metabo, bosch and makitas would be the only small grinders up to doing stonework. But a lot of the smaller makitas are now made in china and would also guess bosch is too, but don't know. I guess this is where label reading comes in handy.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Dont everyone laugh....Harbor Freight 4" grinder $9.99 on sale. I get the warranty for $10 and beat the crap out of it,bring it back and they give me a new one.:thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I prefer to not have to get a new one in the middle of cutting when it dies.

Damn you and Harbor Freight. I'm sending all of this to Canada to deal with


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> I prefer to not have to get a new one in the middle of cutting when it dies.
> 
> Damn you and Harbor Freight. I'm sending all of this to Canada to deal with


No we have our own $9.99 brand at Princess auto.....Ready for this......POWER FIST..........worst tools on earth......


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Groutface said:


> No we have our own $9.99 brand at Princess auto.....Ready for this......POWER FIST..........worst tools on earth......


What about the crap at crappy tire...shop mate I think? I bought a couple of squeeze clamps from their a number of years ago. Forgot to read the label where it says to wear safety glasses...first time I used it the thing flew apart...pieces everywhere! Lol


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

jarvis design said:


> What about the crap at crappy tire...shop mate I think? I bought a couple of squeeze clamps from their a number of years ago. Forgot to read the label where it says to wear safety glasses...first time I used it the thing flew apart...pieces everywhere! Lol


Ohhh yes Jobmate.......one step above Kinder toy....laughing


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Angus said:


> I prefer to not have to get a new one in the middle of cutting when it dies.


That's why i buy 2 at a time.:thumbsup:
Last one i had lasted 2 years.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Angus said:


> Damn you and Harbor Freight. I'm sending all of this to Canada to deal with


Up in Canada its Harbour Freight.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Groutface said:


> Ohhh yes Jobmate.......one step above Kinder toy....laughing


Jobmate is far worst than Power Fist. My power fist clamps are great.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Oh ya, job mate!! It's been so long since I've had anything with their name on it in my shop/trailer! Lol. Do you remember the pack of drill bits...something like 8 sizes and their was 15-20 of each...all for $9.99?(reg. price $49!!). Tried drilling through 3/4 oak with a 3/16 bit...snapped off before it got through! Worst crap ever


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

This thread has turned into the Canadian Happy Hour!
Power Fist sounds more like an S & M toy!


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

mwtradetool said:


> This thread has turned into the Canadian Happy Hour!
> Power Fist sounds more like an S & M toy!


Don't you know...us Canadians are always happy...especially at happy hour!


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

mwtradetool said:


> This thread has turned into the Canadian Happy Hour!
> Power Fist sounds more like an S & M toy!


Happy hour.......been a while.......Last one was in Buffalo NY four years ago.........we need them in Canada....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Groutface said:


> Happy hour.......been a while.......Last one was in Buffalo NY four years ago.........we need them in Canada....


Every hour is happy hour for me.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy hour .. All drinks on me. 

Jameson on the rocks for everyone.. !


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> Happy hour .. All drinks on me.
> 
> Jameson on the rocks for everyone.. !


Don't ruin my drink with water, don't you know fish fornicate in that stuff?


----------

